# My other hobby



## KiwiMoose

This is my other hobby/craft, and ironically, the one that led me into soap-making in a very roundabout way (long story)


----------



## Iluminameluna

They're GORGEOUS!


----------



## Relle

You need to make a soap like this. 
Are you allowed in N Z to take rocks from nature to do these ?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Relle said:


> You need to make a soap like this.
> Are you allowed in N Z to take rocks from nature to do these ?


Sure can - but I buy mine from a landscape supplier, because it's so much easier that scouting around river banks.


----------



## penelopejane

Lovely!
Do it to soap next.


----------



## shunt2011

Very pretty, it would make a lovely soap.


----------



## lsg

How pretty!  I love the pattern.


----------



## loriag

Very nice.


----------



## dibbles

I love mandala patterns and those are beautiful. I have thought of trying to do soap like this - I even have a folder with pictures - but I am quite sure I don't have nearly enough patience. I hope you try it


----------



## KiwiMoose




----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 34862



So detailed, such wonderful symmetry!  I, too, love mandalas but just don't have that type of patience!


----------



## KiwiMoose

How would I do it soap @penelopejane @shunt2011 @dibbles ?


----------



## CaraBou

Very pretty! You would apply ebru techniques to make in soap, and that would be challenging but very rewarding if you mastered it.  Do try!


----------



## KiwiMoose

You wouldn't want to use anything that accelerates the batter in that case!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I found this:
Would be quite cool to do a round mould and then cut it into wedges with the mandala pattern on top.


----------



## penelopejane

KiwiMoose said:


> How would I do it soap @penelopejane @shunt2011 @dibbles ?


Make a plain bar of soap and decorate it using the same equipment you do with your paint.  Make 4 or 5 colours in small amounts of batter and pretend it is paint.

You can do way better than that soap on the video!
 
This method fades s little bit when it dries.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 34862


These are absolutely gorgeous  

Janelle


----------



## dibbles

I would maybe try a pipette or small piping bag with a tiny tip or very small squeeze bottles - something like this maybe https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M7X7PRY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20. Ebru could work well. My couple of tries at ebru resulted in a few wayward drops, which doesn't matter if you are swirling, but it seems that this needs precision. I'd consider doing two batches - pour the bases first and let them set up while you make a second batch, split off what you need for the colors and pour the remaining into some kind of mold. Yes, for the dots you will need something that stays very fluid.


----------



## Prysm

Those are so beautiful.  You are an artist.


----------



## Paulie

Those are beautiful rocks!  Love your painting skills.


----------



## reeeen4

Wow they are beautiful! How long does it take to paint a single rock like that?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Thanks @reeeen4. Anywhere from 1.5 hrs to three hours depending on the level of detail.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Gorgeous!  You must have a lot of patience!


----------



## Dean

Thought the thread title was “My Other Hubby”


----------



## KiwiMoose

LOL- well I am on to number three now...


----------



## Cal43

KiwiMoose said:


> This is my other hobby/craft, and ironically, the one that led me into soap-making in a very roundabout way (long story)
> View attachment 34850
> View attachment 34851


Wow, those would be great for pattern weights in my sewing room. They are beautiful!!


----------



## melinda48

KiwiMoose said:


> This is my other hobby/craft, and ironically, the one that led me into soap-making in a very roundabout way (long story)
> View attachment 34850
> View attachment 34851


pretty!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Some new ones...


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> This is my other hobby/craft, and ironically, the one that led me into soap-making in a very roundabout way (long story)
> View attachment 34850
> View attachment 34851


I could just stare at those for a long time!


----------



## SPowers

I'd never seen this art form before... it's beautiful.


----------



## SPowers

KiwiMoose said:


> I found this:
> Would be quite cool to do a round mould and then cut it into wedges with the mandala pattern on top.




Simply gorgeous and what a sweet lady!


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> Some new ones...View attachment 48453
> View attachment 48454
> View attachment 48455
> View attachment 48456


These are amazingly beautiful!  Wow!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Some new ones...


----------



## Andy7891

Those are very pretty KiwiMoose. Great job.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> This is my other hobby/craft, and ironically, the one that led me into soap-making in a very roundabout way (long story)
> View attachment 34850
> View attachment 34851


So Beautiful


----------



## Aramis

wonderfull!


----------



## violets2217

They have silicone rock molds... a rock painting and hiding group I follow locally have casted their own rocks to paint. So you could use that mold for your soap... and paint with a very slow moving soap! Very slow!!! Lol those are beautiful rocks!


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> They have silicone rock molds... a rock painting and hiding group I follow locally have casted their own rocks to paint. So you could use that mold for your soap... and paint with a very slow moving soap! Very slow!!! Lol those are beautiful rocks!


Already done that


----------



## KiwiMoose

More new ones...


----------



## gardengeek

WOWZAAAA!!!! That's true art. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jillyb

KiwiMoose said:


> This is my other hobby/craft, and ironically, the one that led me into soap-making in a very roundabout way (long story)
> View attachment 34850
> View attachment 34851


You came up on my FB feed yesturday.. love your work...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jillyb said:


> You came up on my FB feed yesturday.. love your work...


Oh Hi Jill!  I saw you'd liked my page but didn't put two and two together.. :-D


----------



## Kiti Williams

KiwiMoose said:


> More new ones...View attachment 52034
> View attachment 52035
> View attachment 52036
> View attachment 52037



Do you have an organization for your rocks?  I make them for the Chester/Montgomery township FB group.  We find and re-hide them, and make them to hide as well.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kiti Williams said:


> Do you have an organization for your rocks?  I make them for the Chester/Montgomery township FB group.  We find and re-hide them, and make them to hide as well.


Yes we have something similar here - and there's a facebook page for the group.  Mostly kids that do it.  They come up to my stones at the market all ga-ga until they see the price and then back away slowly...
I charge them out at roughly $10 per hour spent on them ( circa $US8). Our minimum wage in NZ is about $18 per hour. Some of the stones sell for $45 and others for $15.  Most of them are priced between $20-$30


----------



## Gaisy59

KiwiMoose said:


> More new ones...View attachment 52034
> View attachment 52035
> View attachment 52036
> View attachment 52037


Amazing!


----------



## KiwiMoose

The first two are loosely based on a Maori theme.  The fern fronds are known as 'Koru' and signify new life.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> The first two are loosely based on a Maori theme.  The fern fronds are known as 'Koru' and signify new life.
> View attachment 53222
> View attachment 53223
> View attachment 53224


So Beautiful


----------



## KiwiMoose

Aaaaand two more finished today...


----------



## Kiti Williams

KiwiMoose said:


> Aaaaand two more finished today...
> View attachment 53226
> View attachment 53227



I don't remember, but do you hide these to be found but strangers?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

It makes me feel happy just to look at them. The detail is amazing


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kiti Williams said:


> I don't remember, but do you hide these to be found but strangers?


Hell no!  I charge them out at circa $30 a pop. 



KiwiMoose said:


> Yes we have something similar here - and there's a facebook page for the group.  Mostly kids that do it.  They come up to my stones at the market all ga-ga until they see the price and then back away slowly...
> I charge them out at roughly $10 per hour spent on them ( circa $US8). Our minimum wage in NZ is about $18 per hour. Some of the stones sell for $45 and others for $15.  Most of them are priced between $20-$30


@Kiti Williams - found it!


----------



## redhead1226

They are so pretty - I make them and add personal wording and glue them to my mom and sisters headstones at their graves. I had to really glue them on as people would steal them. But I take them all the time for different holidays.


----------



## Kiti Williams

We paint "Kindness Rocks" and have a place for people to show if they find one,  it is a FB Page called Berks County Rocks.


----------



## Prysm

I especially like the black based rock with the lovely colors.


----------



## violets2217

Beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## Ford

Very nice. Gonna have to start calling you "dot".


----------



## KiwiMoose

Two more finished today:
The first one is a customer order for Valentines Day - not my usual style, but it's come up ok.


----------



## Zing

Mesmerizing, truly!  I have no words.  Everything was stunning.  Then I scrolled down to the rose.  Then the islands.  No words.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Mesmerizing, truly!  I have no words.  Everything was stunning.  Then I scrolled down to the rose.  Then the islands.  No words.


How about some shells then @Zing?


----------



## SoapM0m

Beautiful work KiwiMoose! Gorgeous!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> How about some shells then @Zing?
> View attachment 54169


Okay, now, just stop already!  You'll break the interwebs.  Seriously, are those real life shells you painted on?  They look like old fashioned fans.


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> Aaaaand two more finished today...
> View attachment 53226
> View attachment 53227



Absolutely stunning. Wow!


----------



## Kcryss

Wow! Those are so amazing! You are soo talented!


----------



## KimW

KiwiMoose said:


> Hell no!  I charge them out at circa $30 a pop.


Darn tootin'!!  What skill you have developed, Kiwi.  Just so beautiful.


----------



## LynetteO

KiwiMoose said:


> This is my other hobby/craft, and ironically, the one that led me into soap-making in a very roundabout way (long story)
> View attachment 34850
> View attachment 34851


Absolutely breathtakingly BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Some more recent ones:


----------



## LynetteO

KiwiMoose said:


> Some more recent ones:
> View attachment 59689
> View attachment 59690
> View attachment 59691
> View attachment 59693
> View attachment 59694


 My daughter & I are us using oodles of “oooooh’s &  “oh, my’s” when looking at these. Oh My Stars I just LOVE  THEM!


----------



## Soaped

The shells would make beautiful Christmas tree decorations. I have one painted shell decoration but it is nowhere near as beautiful as those @KiwiMoose


----------



## KiwiMoose

Soaped said:


> The shells would make beautiful Christmas tree decorations. I have one painted shell decoration but it is nowhere near as beautiful as those @KiwiMoose


Probably not as expensive either though.  What size is yours roughly? I have a bunch of smaller shells that i could make some out of - if i keep them simple I guess i could sell them for $10 - $15 each.  And how is the ribbon/thread attached - glued?


----------



## Soaped

KiwiMoose said:


> Probably not as expensive either though.  What size is yours roughly? I have a bunch of smaller shells that i could make some out of - if i keep them simple I guess i could sell them for $10 - $15 each.  And how is the ribbon/thread attached - glued?


 I think the ribbon is attached to her head wrap in the picture below but I also have some other shell decorations where they have a bow at the top of the shell and the ribbon is stuck behind that with a glue gun, they dont turn when they are on the tree so one it is placed neatly it isn't too bad. She is about 2 inches in diameter, the smallest one I have is about an inch but it is a different type of shell. 

I think yours would be lovely as decorations, even if you do make them a bit more simple.


----------



## The_Phoenix

That looks so meditative.


----------



## CelestialLizzie

Those are insanely gorgeous! Those are the kind of pretty decorations you can give to just about anyone, too!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Moving right along to 45s now...


----------



## Jersey Girl

@KiwiMoose Just WOW!  Absolutely amazingly beautiful!  The perfection, the symmetry…just fabulous!


----------



## KDP

KiwiMoose said:


> Moving right along to 45s now...


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## AliOop

These are museum-worthy, @KiwiMoose


----------



## KiwiMoose

AliOop said:


> These are museum-worthy, @KiwiMoose


only once I'm dead, lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

And I found an old 78rpm record too - I called this one 'Charleston':


----------



## Prysm

Those are incredible.


----------



## vivhalaska

You are seriously talented. They are beyond amazing.


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> only once I'm dead, lol


Well don't rush things, please! We'd like to enjoy your pretty things, and your company, for a few more years at least!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

The superlatives have all been used already, but it’s still absolutely stunning work.


----------



## Marsi

Gorgeous work Kiwi 

(I've probably asked before, but what do you use to apply the paint? ... and now I have a new question ... do you do these by eye or pre-design a layout?)

I'm loving the fractal designs


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marsi said:


> Gorgeous work Kiwi
> 
> (I've probably asked before, but what do you use to apply the paint? ... and now I have a new question ... do you do these by eye or pre-design a layout?)
> 
> I'm loving the fractal designs


I use small dotting tools which i dip in the paint and then onto the surface.  The mandalas are all done by eye, and I never quite know how they will finish once I start them.  Sometimes I have a colour palette in mind that gets thrown completely out the window as i reach the outer edges.


----------



## Marsi

KiwiMoose said:


> I use small dotting tools which i dip in the paint and then onto the surface.  The mandalas are all done by eye, and I never quite know how they will finish once I start them.  Sometimes I have a colour palette in mind that gets thrown completely out the window as i reach the outer edges.


Amazing 
Thank you for the process ... I admire your patience and steady hand ... (obviously as art, it is a delight to look at)


----------



## Zany_in_CO

All of the above!


----------



## Zing

I have no words.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> I have no words.


You just said four Zingy!
@Marsi Funny - I love looking at them too but I wouldn't want them on my wall as art.  I have not made/kept any of the 45s for myself.  However, as soon as I make them they seem to sell immediately.  I used to sell the 45s for $45 (ha ha) but I had to put the price up to $55 because ti was just too much work for $45.  I sell the 78s for $78.  And no, I won't be making any 33s.


----------



## dragonmaker

I love your art!


----------



## TheGecko

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## catwabbit

Oh to have that talent... Just amazing that you do it without a pattern!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Some more stones - and i decided to venture out onto a wee canvas:


----------



## Vinny

Simply amazing!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KiwiMoose said:


> i decided to venture out onto a wee canvas:


Looks sharp! Gives depth to the design. Well done.


----------

